# Mardi Gras @ River Run



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone plan on going to Mardi Gras at River Run, Feb 8-10? We should have a few bikes there. Oughta be able to pass a good time!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Possibly !!! I will have to see when it gets closer.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Been discussing going in feb, but trying to plan a week/weekend when my brother is also off work to tag along. I'm off 8-10, but he isn't. Most likely wont see me out there, but never can be too sure.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

My group can't make that ride but were all coming in march not sure of the dates but if anybody wants to come out there with us come on. We're coming from Tennessee so we will be there for a few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

bruteman19 said:


> My group can't make that ride but were all coming in march not sure of the dates but if anybody wants to come out there with us come on. We're coming from Tennessee so we will be there for a few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are yall goin to river run or mud creek for nats


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

We're going to river run. Never been to nats and we can't make it this year. We should be at nats next year for our first time. Don't mean to rob your thread but is river run the only park around there that has cabins to stay in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bruteman19 said:


> We're going to river run. Never been to nats and we can't make it this year. We should be at nats next year for our first time. Don't mean to rob your thread but is river run the only park around there that has cabins to stay in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes and better call now to get reservations .. those things stay booked up...


----------



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Oh Yeah!!!*

The Dirt Road Riders crew will be there about 20 of us!!!! I think last year ther were 9000 people there , we had a killer time!!! worth the 6 hour drive!!!
:flames:


----------

